# Recovering Nitric Acid from Copper Nitrate Solution



## edieboy (Jan 22, 2016)

How do you recover Nitric Acid from Copper Nitrate Solution?
The Copper Nitrate was from the Recovery of Silver from Silver Nitrate Solution using Copper Method.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 22, 2016)

Read through the Processing Sterling Silver without nitric acid thread.

Dave


----------



## edieboy (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the help Dave. . .but can you make nitric acid from copper nitrate? without using electrolysis method.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm not aware of a way. You have to put energy into the system to cause hydrogen to replace copper.

Dave


----------



## Grelko (Jan 22, 2016)

This link should help you.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=5410



lazersteve said:


> Copper nitrate solutions can be dehydrated and converted to nitric acid via decomposition and passing the brown gas into cold distilled water or hydrogen peroxide:
> 
> 2 Cu (NO3)2 → 2 CuO + 4 NO2 + O2
> 3NO2 + H2O → 2HNO3 + NO
> ...


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 22, 2016)

Mix with sulfuric acid and distill off nitric acid, leaving copper sulfate.

Göran


----------



## edieboy (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. . . .il try your suggestions. . .


----------

